# How to connect the Brake Vacuum Pump



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

hiya guys,

Can someone please advise me of how I would go about creating the link between my Thomas Brake Vacuum Pump and the cars existing braking system. 

I have a picture of my brake pump and switch below. Where does the switch plug/connect in?

thank you


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Connect the pump to vacuum booster on the car, you would have to put a T in for the vacuum switch and your reservoir. You would need probably 2 T connections and appropriate vacuum line in addition to whatever you have for a reserve tank.
hope that helps.


----------



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

Ohh GOD

how do i make a resevoir? or where do I buy it from?

thank you


----------



## Lordwacky (Jan 28, 2009)

Vacuum pump reservior is usualy built out of 3-3 1/2 inch diameter PVC about 1ft to 1.5ft in lenght with 2 end cap glued on.


----------



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

OK so if I have this right.

To make the vacuum pump resevoir,

1. Purchase 3-31/2inch diameter PVC pipe which is 1-1.5ft Long. 

why do I attach two end caps? them how will it connect to the brake pump and where will the air come from for the vacuum.???


----------



## jondoh (Sep 8, 2008)

You can also get a reservoir from evsource.com. It comes with a pressure switch and pressure gauge. I did.


----------



## Lordwacky (Jan 28, 2009)

gemmuj said:


> OK so if I have this right.
> 
> To make the vacuum pump resevoir,
> 
> ...


You use a reservior to "store" vacuum so you have adiquate braking power when you need it. You seal the ends so you can store the vacuum. 

Check out this website. Brian (madderscience on this forum) does a good job of explaining what is going on.

http://www.amphibike.org/index.cgi?page=pages/3_wheels/mr2/ev_powerBrakes


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Maybe this will help, here is a picture of the one in my truck, on the right there are fittings for the vacuum lines.
It is about 24 inches of 3 inch pipe with ends glued on with plumbing cement, holes drilled for fittings and I sealed with teflon tape and then I used sealer around them also.


----------



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi guys,

Dude, thanks for that last picture. It has been most helpful. Can any one tell me what size connector/valves do I need coming out of the PVC pipe end caps.

thanks

gem


----------



## fugdabug (Jul 14, 2008)

please find attached two examples of the configuration I have used.
Hope this helps...
~8)


----------

